# Odin Agility update



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Been a while since I posted anything about Odin (new puppy = no time for internet!) The bar knocking has been getting much better and he is still posting times up there with the fastest border collies and kelpies in my area. We are still in advanced but only one clean run away from being in Masters, so my plan is to run him conservatively in the next trial to get some clean runs and finish up in advanced (for me easier said than done, I love handling fast and intensely!) 

Anyways here are a few runs from the last two trials


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just a rule question? Are they allowed to break the tire and still qualify?

Thanks so much for the update and video. You are both becoming a very smooth team!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks MRL  Breaking the tire is not faulted in AAC (thanks god!) I know I really should retrain his tire but that sounds really boring lol. There are so many other, far more fun things to work on.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, great runs! Congrats!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Now how can you come down and play in AKC agility if you don't stop breaking that tire ?


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Yay Odin! I'm glad he's doing so well!

I've made no progress with Ryker's bar-knocking. Haven't been able to practice much, largely due to the weather. It's been rainy/snowy and making our yard mud.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I am pretty stoked about his progress  I hear ya on the crap weather! We are back I practicing in gross dirt barns, hate it. This is what it looks like where I live right now lol.







Needless to say won't be practicing in the beautiful outdoors for oh about 7 or 8 months, waaah!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Odin looks fantastic! I see he still has the little tire bobble issue  But the runs looks really nice and smooth- a well connected team. And good on you for sticking that front cross at 0:36 in the second video. Great stuff!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks wildo, ya still haven't fixed the tire lol. He was actually supposed to take the backside of that jump at 36 seconds  I didn't cue it at all (either verbally or physically) so I just went with it. I was still super happy with that run! He ran it beautifully and that's what really matters to me. One of these days I'll get my crap together so we get more Q's lol.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ha! Well missed backside or not- I completely agree that that was a very nice smooth run! I think you guys are doing just fine!


----------

